# Looking for QDM lease in south Ga



## Alpha211 (Feb 20, 2012)

My son is starting school at ABAC and I am looking for a Quality Lease to get in so he and I can spend time together hunting while he is in school learning how to grow bigger deer.  Would like a Lease with in 1.5 hrs of Tifton, but would not rule out a quality lease farther.


----------



## bullturkey (Mar 15, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 23, 2012)

I have room for 4 members with a camphouse. Campground, cleaning station, between benevolence and lumpkin ga great hunting and felowship. Call mike at 352-427-4985 for details FOR ONLY $1000.00 PER MEMBER


----------



## laner03 (May 3, 2012)

We have a 400 acre piece that we lease on our own and have decided to add a member or two this year. We shot 2 nice bucks last year and passed on many. We just started a QDM program thru Rayonier. Last year was our first year leasing it. My son also got accepted a ABAC but hasnt decided for sure yet. Let me know if youre interested.

Thanks


----------

